# 10 Gal



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok Hubby just bought me a 10 Gal. After I am finished cycling it can I put two pregnant fish in there or just one?

Let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

you could put 2 by puttin a separator.....5gls each is quite ok...IMO......


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a pregnant guppy and platy together in a 2.5gal with no problems. They get along great.


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Cher, awesome to know!  Just gotta keep my eye on them LOL.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

i dont like keeping prego females together....in my experience, if am not there to catch them in time, they become fish food for the other preog fish and i hate that to happen.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

GupLove said:


> Ok Hubby just bought me a 10 Gal. After I am finished cycling it can I put two pregnant fish in there or just one?


GL: You can put like six pregnant Guppy's in a 10G but you will need floating plants in order for most of the fry to survive until you can remove them.

TR


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

I only have one pregnant dalmation molly in there now.


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

Congrats on your new mollie fry. My husband just purchased 3 silver, 2 black and 2 lyletail dalmation molly for me. I can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

my female dalmation molly died.


----------

